
Ask HN: Where to find good looking static site themes? - smattiso
I&#x27;m a big fan of static site generators (Hugo, Jekyll, Gatsby, etc.) and the move towards Headless CMS&#x27;s. However one problem I have found is that WP has by far the most amount of decent looking themes.<p>Is there a competing site to themeforest that has a good selection of non-WP themes?
======
paljak
Simple and efficient design for Gatsby static site
[https://www.sanity.io/create?template=sanity-io/sanity-
templ...](https://www.sanity.io/create?template=sanity-io/sanity-template-
gatsby-blog)

------
thescribbblr
Hugo has themes section :

[https://themes.gohugo.io/](https://themes.gohugo.io/)

------
TheGrumpyBrit
I bought a few themes from
[https://themes.getbootstrap.com](https://themes.getbootstrap.com). You'll
need to do a bit of work to shoehorn them into your CMS of choice but it's not
that hard.

------
abj
[https://cruip.com/](https://cruip.com/)

Surprisingly well designed static templates with reasonable free and paid
options.

------
santa_boy
I use this [https://wrapbootstrap.com/](https://wrapbootstrap.com/)

